# Britney Spears sued over song lyric



## punisher73 (Feb 21, 2011)

http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=630654&gt1=28102

Is it just me, or is this lawsuit ridiculous.  I'm not a fan of Britney in any way, but to me it seems like these guys are grasping at straws and trying to get some easy money.

I have heard that line over and over as a cheesy pick up line, I never knew it was put into a song.  I'm pretty sure they haven't sued all the others that have used that same line in movies etc.


----------



## Ping898 (Feb 21, 2011)

Totally feels like an attempt at easy money.  And the annoying part is that in the end, cause it'll be cheaper, Spears will probably just settle, basically encouraging anyone else to try the same thing against other artists...


----------



## crushing (Feb 21, 2011)

What do you know?  Publicity just as their tour kicks off!  Funny how things fall in line like that.

http://www.bellamybrothers.com/tour.html


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 21, 2011)

I concur - they should be told to take a long walk off a short pier ... unless that is one of their patented song lyrics too?!


----------



## Sukerkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh an it occurs to me that they are not suing Dr. Hook for the very same offence.


----------



## Senjojutsu (Feb 21, 2011)

But the alternative question be:

CAN THE REST OF US SUE BRITNEY FOR *HER* *SONG LYRICS* THAT SHE HAS FOISTED UPON US FOR THE LAST DECADE+??? :barf:


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 22, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=630654&gt1=28102
> 
> Is it just me, or is this lawsuit ridiculous.  I'm not a fan of Britney in any way, but to me it seems like these guys are grasping at straws and trying to get some easy money.
> 
> I have heard that line over and over as a cheesy pick up line, I never knew it was put into a song.  I'm pretty sure they haven't sued all the others that have used that same line in movies etc.



Its ridiculous.

They can also sue will smith for using that line in the fresh prince of bel air where he is using it as a pickup like on a girl. "get it? Its a double entendre" he says.


----------



## punisher73 (Feb 22, 2011)

Blade96 said:


> Its ridiculous.
> 
> They can also sue will smith for using that line in the fresh prince of bel air where he is using it as a pickup like on a girl. "get it? Its a double entendre" he says.


 
Probably shouldn't give them any ideas. 

That's what is so ridiculous to me.  It's a cheesey pick up line that has been incorporated into everyday language.  Did they first write that line themselves, or did they hear it from somebody and put it into their song.

I have used that line as a joke for years now and never knew it was in a song.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 22, 2011)

If they win, I think it will be easily overturned.
Sean


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 22, 2011)

That reminds me. Did you know that the image of a money bag with dollar signs on it is now an image owned by Gene Simmons of Kiss, and if you try to put that image as your business logo or any other venture, you must pay Gene Simmons?... its true.
Sean


----------



## granfire (Feb 22, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> That reminds me. Did you know that the image of a money bag with dollar signs on it is now an image owned by Gene Simmons of Kiss, and if you try to put that image as your business logo or any other venture, you must pay Gene Simmons?... its true.
> Sean




Interesting...
I guess you have to put Pound signs or Euro signs on there then, or dig up an image for cents?

But trademarking has sprouted into the weird and obnoxious...


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 22, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> http://music.msn.com/music/article.aspx?news=630654&gt1=28102
> 
> Is it just me, or is this lawsuit ridiculous. I'm not a fan of Britney in any way, but to me it seems like these guys are grasping at straws and trying to get some easy money.
> 
> I have heard that line over and over as a cheesy pick up line, I never knew it was put into a song. I'm pretty sure they haven't sued all the others that have used that same line in movies etc.


 

They're extra stupid money grabbers,imho.I am no fan of Britney's either,but I completely agree with you.


----------



## Blade96 (Feb 22, 2011)

punisher73 said:


> Probably shouldn't give them any ideas.



D'oh.


----------



## ATACX GYM (Feb 22, 2011)

Senjojutsu said:


> But the alternative question be:
> 
> CAN THE REST OF US SUE BRITNEY FOR *HER* *SONG LYRICS* THAT SHE HAS FOISTED UPON US FOR THE LAST DECADE+??? :barf:


 
HAHAHAHA.Yeah then we'd get mobbed by homicidal Britney fans screaming out lyrics to her song as they assaulted us.We'd probably have to put on RED CLOUD'S "When Kenpo Strikes" http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJd_FpS3nPQ&feature=fvwrel and get tuh whoopalizin off on a sea of misguided scantily clad stupid teen and tween anus...hey,waitaminnit,that don't sound too bad...


----------

